# Strawberry History



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Read this today and found it interesting. Some of these topics on Strawberry were discussed here on a thread a few months ago. 






Strawberry Reservoir History With Historic Photos - RedRockAdventure.com


Utah fishing reports and information on hiking, camping and other adventures.




redrockadventure.com


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Read this today and found it interesting. Some of these topics on Strawberry were discussed here on a thread a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool seeing all those old photos. 
I actually have a bunch of those old "Strawberry Wobblers" Origional colors as well as some more modern bright colors, and a bunch that have never been painted or had hooks installed on them.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Catherder said:


> Read this today and found it interesting. Some of these topics on Strawberry were discussed here on a thread a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I love strawberries!


----------

